# qualifications



## britgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

hi,i am moving to the usa on jan 13th 2011 with a permanent residency visa,i have been trying to find out what my qualifications from the uk would transfer to in the usa so i can put something on my resume,does anyone know a website that does this?i have been trawling and cant find anything.do they recognise uk qualifications at all?i have an nneb diploma and recently gained an nvq3 and have 14 years relevant experience to go with the qualifications.
any help would be great as i would like to ideally start applying for jobs before i go.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To a certain extent (and depending upon your field of expertise), your formal qualifications become far less important in the US than your experience once you are a few years out of school. 

Google around for "how to write a resume" (the Americans use a 1 to 2 page resumé of experience and qualifications rather than the more extensive CV format). I'm not at all familiar with UK qualifications, so can't really tell you what your diplomas are equivalent to in the US, but for most fields, it's simply a matter of explaining them briefly in the "Qualifications" or "Education" section of your resume.

What really counts is how you describe your previous jobs (always in terms of accomplishments and initiatives rather than the more mundane "job description").
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

britgirl said:


> hi,i am moving to the usa on jan 13th 2011 with a permanent residency visa,i have been trying to find out what my qualifications from the uk would transfer to in the usa so i can put something on my resume,does anyone know a website that does this?i have been trawling and cant find anything.do they recognise uk qualifications at all?i have an nneb diploma and recently gained an nvq3 and have 14 years relevant experience to go with the qualifications.
> any help would be great as i would like to ideally start applying for jobs before i go.


they are not known .
World Education Services - International Education Intelligence..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Without details - google "early childhood education", "daycare" and related terms by state. Your UK designation will not be recognized.


----------

